# Harvey Windows or Certainteed Bryn Mawr II ???



## mike1975 (May 4, 2006)

Hello,

I live in the greater Hartford, CT area and am in the process of deciding between either Harvey Slimline replacement windows or Certainteed Bryn Mawr II windows. Here are the facts, if anybody could share their opinions and thoughts on the cost and the overall quality of the windows, that would be extremely appreciated:

Replacement:
19 dbl hung windows and 1 casement window (small, over kitchen sink)

*Harvey Slimline*
-cost=8.5K and includes a lifetime manufactureres warranty (backed by the installer) and unlimited glass warranty, wherebey both are transferrable to the next homeowner, should I sell the house. 
-installed by the largest harvey window installer in CT (http://www.jctonnotti.com)
-supposedly, Harvey has excellent stainless steel spacers and an excellent balancing system, the block & tackle balance .

*Certainteed Bryn Mawr II*
-cost is $7k , 5 yr manufacture warranty
-uses stainless steel coil balancing system, which according to the harvey salesperson will, over time, cause your windows to fall after you've put them up, however, schucco uses the same system, so it cant be that bad.

any assistance/opinions on the spacers and balancing systems as well as which option I should choose would be helpful and appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## cups70 (May 19, 2006)

Have you looked for any other window companies to give you quotes? I live in Iowa and I have Republic Windows installed in my home. I did ample research and the new enhancement II window was affordable and awesome. I purchased mine from Suburban Construction. I think they are a national company. Try giving them a call. www.suburbanconstruction.com


----------



## mjswindows (Aug 31, 2005)

*harvey/bryn mawr*

For 425.00 a window you should get harvey classics and not a bad price for the certainteed. I sell and install both excellent windows.
www.mjswindows.com


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

neither would recomend simonton 5500 replacement windows.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

http://www.simonton.com/homeowner/products/_shapes_styles.asp?step=3&product_id=32&location=2&bhcp=1


----------



## kriscaryb (Apr 2, 2009)

*The BMII...all the way*

I have worked in the window industry for a number of years now and want to tell you that the constant force balance spring system that is found in the Certainteed windows is a better product than 95% of all the other force systems that are found in vinyl windows.

The reason I say this is because this type of system is a coiled spring system make of stainless and vinyl. I know because I have been in a Certainteed window manufacturing facility and witnessed the parts and production. The real advantage to this type of system is that you are guaranteed always have equal amounts of force holding up your window sash and won't have to worry about the operable sash being jammed in the mainframe because it got cocked in at an angle. The chance for failure of this type of balance system is almost zero %. In the off chance that this did happen, these balance springs can be easily changed out in about 5 minutes by anyone with a little common sense. I guess what I'm saying is the Harvey dealer is blowing smoke because he wants your business. Something to remember is that with windows - if your are going to purchase a cheaper line of window, then you are getting what you pay for....a cheap window. On the other hand, a more expensive window is where you really need to pay attention and do some research.

My experience between the Harvey Slimline and the Bryn Mawr. The BM is much more energy efficient and MI windows is taking the Certainteed BM window line in a whole new direction. While the BM has a "beefier" frame than the Slimline, there is a very distinct difference is the durability of the frame. The Slimline is a very weak frame compared to that found on the Bryn Mawr. If you live anywhere near the coast, this could become a big issue. The Cardinal 270 glass also appears to be of a much higher quality that the stuff in the Slimline. Though if you can get your dealer to bring in some Cardinal 366 glass you will find that they are a little more expensive but well worth the savings that you will get from the performance of your windows.

Hope this helps.


----------

